
Ask HN: How does your startup manage requirements? - lbus
Hello all,<p>we are developing ReqView - simple yet powerful requirements definition and management tool (see www.reqview.com).<p>We would like to tailor the tool for the special needs of today startups. Can you please help us understand your needs managing business, marketing and product requirements today?<p>How much details do you put in your requirements spec (stories, usecases, functional requirements).<p>Do you need to organize requirements as a structured (human readable) document or just in simple shared backlog list?<p>How do you couple requirements and tests information now?<p>Would you take advantage of requirements traceability (e.g. between business and functional requirements, functional requirements and tests, ...).<p>Please share you thoughts.<p>Thank you in advance.
Libor
======
smt88
I use issue trackers to do this (usually Jira if I get to decide). Jira has
specific Story and Epic types built-in.

